# Comandar con flip-flop JK Rele 12V, no funciona, rele oscila.



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hola a todos, resulta que necesito comandar dos reles de 12V con una señal digital, como bien se hay q atacar al rele con un TR,: sale la señal del flip-flop JK (TTL), los cambios los realizo con un pulsador y ya lo he comprobado y anda bien (varia de 0.7 a 5V, "0" a "1") siguiente de esto viene una R de 47k y a la base de un TR BC548, el emisor a la masa de los 12V del rele y el colector a unos de los terminales de la bobina del rele, el otro terminal de la bobina del rele a los 12V positivos. Resulta que cuando prendo el circuito, el rele esta quieto, no se escucha ruido alguno, ahora cuando pulso el pulsador (es decir q el FF manda un 1 a la base del TR) el rele empieza a oscilar, si toco el pulsador para de oscilar, y asi sucesivamente cuando en realidad tendria que conmutar el rele y despues dejar de conmutar al pulsar el pulsador. Le he puesto el diodo en inversa sobre los 12V positivos pero no tengo resultados satisfactorios, que puede ser? Saludos y Gracias


----------



## Romyggar (Feb 19, 2009)

adri ariel, debes hacer unos pequeños cambios:

1. debes poner una resistencia en la base del transistor que controla el relé (470Ohm me funcionaron)
2. las masas (tierras en mi país o Ground) deben estar unidas efectivamente
3.  la forma que conectas el pulsador no es la más adecuada para que te sirva de señal de reloj, lo mas recomendable en este caso es que uses un circuito monoestable. una solución  más rápida es la de la imagen., en ella se observa  un condensador y una resistencia. la resistencia sirve para que el flip flop jk vea "masa" cuando el pulsador este abierto, y vea Vcc cuando este cerrado. el condensador  sirve para normalizar el ruido inherente a los dispositivos mecánicos, en este caso el pulsador. 

la salida se ve en el condensador.

prueba con esto a ver si te sirve.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 19, 2009)

Claro que tienen que estar unidasa las dos masas, de 5 y 12 volts!
Si no las unís...con respecto a cual masa le aplicás tensión a la base del transistor? Por eso no te dán los 12 V sobre el relay, y no es que el flip-flop oscile, sino que el transistor tiene la base abierta si no juntas las masas.

Si en el simulador te dá bien, por que corno no le haces caso y juntás las masas?


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 19, 2009)

jajajaja Gracias por sus respuestas, si lo tengo con la R puesta, el dibujo lo hice asi nomas, tenia miedo de hacer un corto jajaja pero despues analizando el circuito me di cuetna que tenia q unir las masas, jajaja muchas gracias, mañana hare el cambio y comento.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 20, 2009)

hola, ya estoy desesperado, uni las dos masas, es mas hice otra ves la placa de los TR con R de base de 47K, esta bien? Pero al pulsar el pulsador el rele no comunta porque llega una tension de 6.5 aprox en Volt en ves de 12V! No se que pude hacer mal, conecte todo como me digeron, ademas de que esto ya lo habia echo en otra ocacion, que puede estar mal?, los TR son BC548... saludos! gracias.

PD: El Flip flip varia bien su salida, eso esta medido y comprobado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 20, 2009)

adri_ariel_05 dijo:
			
		

> hola, ya estoy desesperado, uni las dos masas, es mas hice otra ves la placa de los TR con R de base de 47K, esta bien? Pero al pulsar el pulsador el rele no comunta porque llega una tension de 6.5 aprox en Volt en ves de 12V! No se que pude hacer mal, conecte todo como me digeron, ademas de que esto ya lo habia echo en otra ocacion, que puede estar mal?, los TR son BC548... saludos! gracias.
> 
> PD: El Flip flip varia bien su salida, eso esta medido y comprobado.



Esos transistores son "chicos" para manejar el relay en forma segura. Tendrías que usar los BC337.
De todas formas no es normal que la tensión de salida baje así. Fijate si están bien las patas del BC548, por que he comprado algunos de esos que vienen con las patas cambiadas de lugar. Si todo está OK, achicá la resistencia de base y ponele 4K7, despues la ajustamos mas fino, por que 47K me parece muy grande para sacarle al BC como 70mA de corriente de colector.

Saludos.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 20, 2009)

ok bajo la R y pruebo, lo de las patas, creo q esta bien, aunque nose, el transformador de los 12V se calentoooo muchooo eso da indicios a algo, ayer q no tenia la masa unida no se calento. saludos


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 20, 2009)

hola, te comento que ya funciona bien, baje la R de 47K a 2.2K y anda joya
El tema es que como es normal el pulsador a veces por su propia mecanica tira varios pulsos, probocando que el rele se active y se desactive, alguna solucion? arriba de tu primer comentario me habian dicho que ponga un capacitor en paralelo a aquella R se manda a masa al IN del JK, saludos y gracias


----------



## Romyggar (Feb 21, 2009)

adri ariel, lo de la resistencia ya te lo había dicho, no eran 4.7k sinó 470 Ohm, tal vés por la "O" de Ohm te confundiste.

lo tro es que el capacitor en paralelo a mi me há servido, pero lo más recomendable es un circuito monosetable. este se puede hacer con un IC LM555  o con un IC 74123. personalmente hé usado el 74123, pero lamentablemente no tengo el esquema a la mano. busca en google "monoestable con 555" en imágenes y tendrás el esquema del circuito.

me alegra que ya te conmute el relé. 

PD: IC =  integrated circuit


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 21, 2009)

romyggar dijo:
			
		

> adri ariel, lo de la resistencia ya te lo había dicho, no eran 4.7k sinó 470 Ohm, tal vés por la "O" de Ohm te confundiste.



No es cuestion de poner resistencias de base al voleo, por que te vas a terminar comiendo el BC548 si lo excitas con demasiada corriente de base. El cálculo es:

Supongamos que la corriente de colector es de 70 mA, que es un valor tipico para estos relays chiquitos:
Ic = 0.07 A (el valor exacto se calcula haciendo 12V / [resistencia de la bobina del relay] ).
hfe(min) = 50 (esta es una aproximación de la ganancia de corriente estática del BC548 para esa corriente de colector - puede un poco mas pero no tengo el manual a mano ahora).
entonces, la corriente de base vale:
Ib = Ic / hfe(min) = 0.07 / 50 = 0.0014 A (son 1.4mA)
Y la resistencia de base vale:
Rb = (Vcc - Vbe) / Ib = (12 - 0.7) / 0.0014 = 8071 ohms y elegimos 6K8 para asegurar que sature.

Listo, la resistencia de base vale 6K8.

Con 4K7 también anda, pero esta exige un poco menos la salida del CMOS.

Saludos!


----------



## unleased! (Feb 21, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> romyggar dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu planteamiento es correcto pero fallas en los datos.

No dijo que era tecnologia TTL?
La ganancia del BC548 es de 220 a 250.
Para este caso creo que una resistencia de 1k2 o 1k5 es mas que suficiente para la base.

Saludos


----------



## unleased! (Feb 21, 2009)

Sobre pulsadores y conmutadores con antirrebote lo respondí anteriormente en este post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/pregunta-basica-acerca-emplear-puertas-logicas-18268/

salu2


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 21, 2009)

power12 dijo:
			
		

> No dijo que era tecnologia TTL?



Siiiipppp....perdón...se me quedaron pegados los 12V y se vinieron los CMOS a la cabeza! que bolú...



			
				power12 dijo:
			
		

> La ganancia del BC548 es de 220 a 250.



Sip..son 250 a 1mA de corriente de colector. A los 70 mA que necesita el relay debe ser bastante menos, pero no tengo el manual a mano para verificar ahora...



			
				power12 dijo:
			
		

> Para este caso creo que una resistencia de 1k2 o 1k5 es mas que suficiente para la base.



Si consideramos que el nivel 1 mínimo en TTL son 2.4V, dividimos los 8K en 5 y nos dá 1K6. Con 1K5 anda perfecto.

Saludos!


----------



## unleased! (Feb 21, 2009)

Tranki, yo al principio también pensaba que era CMOS       
Todos nos equivocamos alguna vez.
Subo el datasheet del bc548 por si alguna vez lo necesitas.

saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 21, 2009)

power12 dijo:
			
		

> T
> Subo el datasheet del bc548 por si alguna vez lo necesitas.
> 
> saludos!



Seguro, todos nos equivocamos!
Graciasla datasheet!, pero ya la había bajado y no sale lo que busco. Acá en casa tengo una copia del manual original de Philips/FAPESA donde salen las curvas hfe vs. Ic, pero las curvas llegan hasta 10 mA para los BC54x, así que no están pensado para usarlos mucho allá de eso. Por ello le dije que usara un BC337 y ese, a 100mA de IC tiene un hfe e 180, pero a 800mA tiene menos de 80. Este es el famoso "Efecto EARLY", de la variación de la hfe con la variación de Ic.

Saludos!


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 21, 2009)

hola! muchas gracias a sus respuestas, ahora mi pregunta es otra q tiene que ver ya q estan con el tema de los TR, compre el BC337 que me habian dicho antes ya que aguanta como maximo una corriente de colector de 700mA creo no como el BC546 q aguanta solo 500mA, ya que esta ves en ves de alimentar el  rele quiero alimetar una serie de segmentos de unos displays, cuando el rele esta sin comuntar , aparecen 2 rallitas - - y cuando esta conmutado (equipo prendido) aparece On , solo necesito mandar una corriente grande a los segmentos q forman el "On" y otra no tan grande cuando aparece - - ya q son menos segmentos usados, entonces resumiendo:
Del positivo de 5V va al colector de ambos TR BC337, en sus respectivas bases hay una R de 1K5 aprox y luego a un deco TTL que varia sus dos salidas entre 1 y 0 (podria haber optado hacer otra cosa pero como en un principio hiba a hacer otra, me quedo el deco y bueno ahora lo dejo asi ya q me funciona como Flip-flop) y cada emisor de los TR a los segmentos correspondientes a el On y el otro TR a los de - - (en el display estan montadas las R limitadoras y dos diodos para que no haya problemas a la hora de usar un mismo segmento en las dos posibilidades)  y luego a masa (seria el katodo de los display a masa) En el programa worwech anda bien, pero como saben, la realidad es otra muchas veces. Estoy en lo correcto de hacer esto?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 21, 2009)

No me gusta como los estas conectando pero hay algunos que los conectan así y les anda un tiempo. Los displays son anodo común o catodo común? Por las conexiones parecen de catodo común, pero confirmámelo.

Saludos!


----------



## unleased! (Feb 21, 2009)

Conocía la variacion de ganancia según la corriente que atravesaba la unión, tuve de trabajo de clases hacer las curvas del BC108, un pequeño transistor con el mismo encapsulado que el BC548 pero soportaba menor corriente, lo que si que no sabía es que se llamaba "Efecto EARLY", gracias por la información! tienes razón el los BC54x, la corriente que soportan no es gran cosa y su beta cae muy rapido, son solo para preamplificación de pequeñas corrientes al estilo del 2n2222. Para mas corriente es mucho mejor el que mencionas. Veo que sabes, incluso bastante mas que yo.

saludos!


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 21, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> No me gusta como los estas conectando pero hay algunos que los conectan así y les anda un tiempo. Los displays son anodo común o catodo común? Por las conexiones parecen de catodo común, pero confirmámelo.
> 
> Saludos!



Si si Catodo Comun, igual ya monte todo y anda bien, no es mejor manera de conectar los segmentos ya lo se, pero no se todavia manejar micros, ademas de que no me es necesario gran cosa. Ya estoy montando todo en el gabiente. Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 21, 2009)

adri_ariel_05 dijo:
			
		

> Si si Catodo Comun, igual ya monte todo y anda bien, no es mejor manera de conectar los segmentos ya lo se, pero no se todavia manejar micros, ademas de que no me es necesario gran cosa. Ya estoy montando todo en el gabiente. Saludos



No tenes que usar micros para hacer eso, lo que no me gusta es que pones los transistores con la carga en el emisor, con lo cual, para encender un led la tensión que recibe es la que le aplicas a la base menos 0.7V. La forma correcta de conectarlos es con la carga en el colector, pero en tu caso tendrías que usar transistores PNP.

Saludos!


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 21, 2009)

ahh con razon prenden tan poco, jajaja no tienen mucha luminosidad, pero bue, no tengo ningun pnp ahora, quisas algun dia le haga el cambio, saludos! y gracias!


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 21, 2009)

Ya q estoy te pregunto, como deberia conectar el PNP y cual de los que existen me recomentas, para saber? saludos y gracias por todo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 21, 2009)

Yo usaría un BC327 que vale nada y maneja 1 ampere.

El PNP se conecta así:
Emisor -> la tensión de alimentación Vcc, creo que dijiste 5V .
Colector -> a los LED (anodo) con la resistencia limitadora de por medio.
Base -> a una resistencia (Rb) cuyo valor depende de la corriente por los LED y a una resistencia de 10K a Vcc.

Si pones la otra pata de la resistencia de base Rb a masa se enciende el LED, si la dejas libre o a Vcc se apaga.

Saludos!


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 22, 2009)

No entendi la parte de la pate de base, yo tengo el flip-flop q varia de 1 a 0 dependiendo si jeja o no pasar la corriente, el pnp se actica con un 0? la R entre el flip-flop y la base, va a epender del consumo? de cuanto puede ser, 2K2 estaria bien? "una resistencia de 10K a Vcc" y "Si pones la otra pata de la resistencia de base Rb a masa se enciende el LED, si la dejas libre o a Vcc se apaga." no entendi eso, saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 22, 2009)

adri_ariel_05 dijo:
			
		

> No entendi la parte de la pate de base, yo tengo el flip-flop q varia de 1 a 0 dependiendo si jeja o no pasar la corriente, el pnp se actica con un 0? la R entre el flip-flop y la base, va a epender del consumo? de cuanto puede ser, 2K2 estaria bien? "una resistencia de 10K a Vcc" y "Si pones la otra pata de la resistencia de base Rb a masa se enciende el LED, si la dejas libre o a Vcc se apaga." no entendi eso, saludos



Bajá el PDF que está en este hilo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/167169/ con el circuito del vúmetro. En la extrema derecha del diagrama vas a ver como van los PNP conectados a los CMOS y que manejan los LED.

Un poco mas arriba, en otro archivo adjunto, tenes las ecuaciones de calculo de las resistencias de base de los PNP para un consumo de los LEDC de 200mA (cada PNP maneja todos los LED).

Saludos!


----------



## gatomambo (Feb 22, 2009)

Hola adri ariel 05. Probá esto:


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 22, 2009)

ahh oko ya entendi, entonces haber si verdaderamente entendi, de la base del emisor, sale una R de 10K a +5V y otra que dependera de la I con la cual quiero manipular los segmentos que va a la compuerta, q ojo no es Cmos es TTL (flip-flop JK) Del emisor a +5V y del colector a los segmentos y luego a masa el Katodo, asi? Entonces, el TR hara prender los segmentos cuando el flip-flop envie un "0" q seria como masa y cuando mande un "1" se apagaran? Saludos y Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 22, 2009)

adri_ariel_05 dijo:
			
		

> ahh oko ya entendi, entonces haber si verdaderamente entendi, de la base del *transistor*, sale una R de 10K a +5V y otra que dependera de la I con la cual quiero manipular los segmentos que va a la compuerta, q ojo no es Cmos es TTL (flip-flop JK) Del emisor a +5V y del colector a los segmentos y luego a masa el Katodo, asi?



Casi casi. de colector a una resistencia limitadora y de la resistencia al led. Si son variosled, una resistencia por cada uno, para hacer las cosas bien.



			
				adri_ariel_05 dijo:
			
		

> Entonces, el TR hara prender los segmentos cuando el flip-flop envie un "0" q seria como masa y cuando mande un "1" se apagaran? Saludos y Gracias



Efectivamente, así es. Si no te sirve tomar de la salida Q de FF, entonces tomá de Q-negado (la Q rayita).

Saludos!


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 22, 2009)

Si los en realidad no quiero alimentar leds, son segmentos, los cuales ya tienen en su propia plaqueta su R limitadora y unidos en paralelo, asi cuando mando la corriente esta se divide en todas las ramas y alimenta los leds, Muchas gracias por todo, voy a hacer el cambio. Saludos


----------



## moisesmesa (Mar 12, 2009)

Hola a todos, 

 tengo un problema con mi circuito.he realizado  un circuito similar al que ha echo adri. La diferencia es que la señal que le llega al  Flip-Flop, viene de un modulo receptor de RF (TTL) y no de un pulsador.

Cuando el transistor excita al relé, éste sin carga, funciona bien. Pero el problema está cuando enciendo por ejemplo una bombilla (a 230v de 60W), tengo que darle varias veces al pulsador del modulo emisor para que encienda, es como si provocara rebotes el rele o algo asi, la luz hace como un amago de encenderse, pero nada. Para apagar  no hay problama.


Me gustaria saber donde esta el problema y como solucionarlo, gracias.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Mar 12, 2009)

moisesmesa dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos,
> 
> tengo un problema con mi circuito.he realizado  un circuito similar al que ha echo adri. La diferencia es que la señal que le llega al  Flip-Flop, viene de un modulo receptor de RF (TTL) y no de un pulsador.
> 
> ...



"Cuando el transitor excita al rele, este sin carga" osea mientras no pones nada entre los contactos del rele anda bien, segun lo que tengo entendido, los contactos del rele no tienen vinculo electrico con la bobina del rele. Yo estoy manipulando 220V para el encendido del amplificador y habeces si me produce rebotes pero es por que el pulsador por ser algo mecanico proboca varios pulsos de clock a la ves. Fijate si tu rele esta preparado para aguantar esa lampara. Pone el circuito quisas podamos ayudarte mejor ahora que ya este tema lo tengo bien sabido jeje. saludos


----------



## moisesmesa (Mar 12, 2009)

Las tensiones de 12 y 5v las he conseguido a traves de  reguladores monoliticos de 12 y 5, con sus respectivos codensadores de entrada y salida.
La resistencia de base esta bien calculada, es decir que tiene su valor adecuado. 
Pero no puedo dar los valores y los nombres de los dispositivos porque no tengoel circuito a mano.
El tema es que funcioa, lo que pasa es que h veces falla, intenta cerrar el circuito, incluso se escucha el rele del intento de cerrar.
Mañana os hare un circuito mejor con los nombres de los dispositivos


----------



## moisesmesa (Mar 12, 2009)

Os dejo el esquema. El rele aguanta para 240 7 Amperios


----------



## moisesmesa (Mar 13, 2009)

Aqui os dejo los nombres y los valores de los componentes.

Transistor:   s9013  (Hfe: 98-240)
Rele:   SONGLE   240v-7A, excitacion 12V dc
Rb: 10k Ohm  (rsistencia de base)
Flip-flop: SN74LS112AN

Le he puesto el diodo 1N4148 a la salida del FF como viene en la figura que gatomanbo envió y parce que ha mejorado, pero sigue fallando un poco, ahora de vez en cuando el de apagado
Gracias


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Mar 13, 2009)

Parece que todo esta bien, mira te reitero a mi me pasa exactamente lo mismo pero tengo un pulsador y cuando toco muchas veces el rele se acciona y despues se desacciona cuando dejo de pulsar por la propia mecanica del pulsador, lo que pasa es que el dispositivo TTL que te genera los pulsos para el TR esta tirando varios pulsos a la ves. Uniste la masa de los 5 y los 12V? saludos


----------



## moisesmesa (Mar 13, 2009)

las masas estan bien unidas, es un problema de rebote pero nose porque es producida, quizas lo provoque el rele y afecta al circuito TTL, la verdad es que nose


----------

